# tengo un estrober que se le estalla un condensador porque pasa esto?



## volterryer (Jun 16, 2015)

hola amigos. tengo un estrober audio ritmico y se le estallo un condensador electroliticoy lo remplazo y pasa lo mismo pense que lo habia colocado mal pero mire en el plano y estaba bien ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 16, 2015)

Puede ser por alguna de éstas causas:


 El capacitor está invertido.
El capacitor tiene menor voltaje de operación.
Capacitor polarizado operando con corriente alterna.
 
Sin un esquema o fotos, es difícil saber el por qué.
Mira por aquí: *¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?*


----------



## volterryer (Jun 16, 2015)

hola estos son los planos del estrober


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2015)

Ese circuito es para 110 V

Cual capacitor explota ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 16, 2015)

¿Y de todos los capacitores que tiene ese diagrama, cuál es el que explota y por cuál lo reemplazaste?

Si no nos das toda la información necesaria no podremos saber la causa del problema, y unas fotos no vendrían mal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2015)

Se me ocurre que debe ser el de 47uF 350V y también se me ocurre que explota por poseer una *alta* *ESR* (*E*quivalent *S*eries *R*esistance).

La repetición durante tiempos prolongados de descargas profundas del capacitor provoca que el capacitor se caliente y explote.

Posible solución: Reemplazar el electrolítico por 2 de 22µF (350V) en paralelo o combinaciones similares.


----------



## volterryer (Jun 16, 2015)

el condesador es el 2.2 uF de 450 v cuando se daño lo cambie por uno de las mismas caracteristicas
el condensador esta señalado con una flecha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2015)

Tenés el díodo 1N4004 de al lado en corto , entonces trabaja en alterna.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 17, 2015)

Buenos días.

Si el Negativo de la tensión rectificada lo conectamos a masa (GND), uno de los Condensadores de 2,2µF en uno de los Semi Ciclos estará conectado a Masa, por este condensador circulará mucha corriente y explotará.

Si conectamos ese circuito sin que la Masa esté conectado a GND, seguramente al Condensador no le pasará nada, pero en el momento que la Masa (Negativo) esté conectado a GND, este Condensador explotará.

También hay que señalar que esa forma de conectarse a la Red Eléctrica, puede suponer un serio riesgo de fuertes descargas ya que no está aislado de la Red.

Lo raro es que no se active el Diferencial de la instalación Eléctrica ya que, un Condensador de 2,2µF a 60Hz supone una resistencia equivalente de 1200Ω lo que implica una corriente de deriva de 100mA, esta corriente debería hacer saltar el Diferencial.

Una forma de asegurarse es conectar el circuito si ninguna unión de masa, es decir conectar únicamente las dos fases, y sin conectar el cable de audio, en estas condiciones y si todo está bien, no tendría que explotar el Condensador.

También es posible que en en las condiciones actuales, y por la misma razón, uno de los dos Diodos se haya deteriorado.

Sal U2


----------



## volterryer (Jun 17, 2015)

muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola a todos , yo creo que  un o otro diodo ( 1N4004 )estas  en curto circuito , pero hay que conprobar eso con un multimetro .
Como ese proyecto hace uso de un microfono de electreto  para obtenir  lo audio de excitación del estrobo ritmico entonses no hay una conección galvanica a la tierra externa y nin debe haber esa senon seguramente explotamos lo capacitor del doblador por circulación de curriente AC de una fase (110Vac) hasta la tierra por ese   .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

